# Pseudovates peruviana ooth



## Otter (Jul 6, 2007)

I got Pseudovates peruviana ooth 5/24/07 and still has not hatched.

I was wondering if anybody knows how long it might take for this to hatch or is it about time to accept no hatching?

Thanks


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2007)

It should hatch in 5-6 weeks if you've been keeping it at around 85F.


----------



## Otter (Jul 6, 2007)

I have been keeping it at 78 should I bump up the heat or have I messed up not keeping in it warm enough?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 6, 2007)

78F is fine. I prefer to keep warmer, it hatched out fine for me in that temperature which only took 40 days.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

No, what Yen means, is that the warmer you keep it, the faster it will grow. If it still has not hatched in maybe two more weeks, you might want to check.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 6, 2007)

There is plenty of time yet. what ever you do, don't go 'checking' the ootheca in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

> There is plenty of time yet. what ever you do, don't go 'checking' the ootheca in a couple of weeks.


Why not? He's already had it for over a month. In a couple weeks, then it should be hatching out. If it's not, why not check? Considering it sounds like he's taking care of it fine.

Where did you get it? I assume a breeder?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 6, 2007)

> > There is plenty of time yet. what ever you do, don't go 'checking' the ootheca in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Why not? He's already had it for over a month. In a couple weeks, then it should be hatching out. If it's not, why not check? Considering it sounds like he's taking care of it fine.
> ...


_P. peruviana_ hatches only 15- 25 nymphs. It is not worth the risk cutting it open to see if it has developing nymphs inside.

Really, time will tell if it is going to hatch.

Rob.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG! It's a good thing you're here Rob! I wasn't even considering the species of mantids he had! Oof! Man, I'm stupid.

Here, Otter, imagine I'm slamming my head into a concrete wall now. Well, actually the computer screen...


----------



## Otter (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks you guys I guess I should just wait and see.

I got the ooth from Perry.

It just seemed so strange as I got a budwing ooth from Perry over three weeks later and I hatched about a week ago.

got a ant mantis ooth from yen and did not have that more than a week and it hatched.

and this one is just sitting there.

Keeping my fingers crossed,

Otter


----------

